# Casta Muck Results...



## Xpierrat (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks to all who made the trip to the muck. 

With gas what it is I know the decision was not an easy one.

We had around 20 casters with a dozen or so Lookers/Learners.... remember you don't learn and improve if ya don't chunk it.  


A dozen or so that are left after lasted the day.... I know I was wooped..... there are advantages to short casting.  










We had No Spinning, Ladies or Jrs.........  



First place Open class 8 "N" Bait










L-R John, and Neal










Not every cast was great..... least it went straight John.  

Neal ( SeaBear) 372' $ 25 Gift Card BPS
Rod Wheels "Nail"
Reel Grandwave 20

2nd Place
John Snell 369' Tackle from BPS
Rod BA 1508
Reel 525 Mag


Traditional 8 "N" Bait











L-R Harold, Ron, and Rick


First place Ron Snell 388' $ 50 BPS gift cards
Rod Wheels "Inferno"
Reel SHV 30

2nd place Harold Hale 368' $ 25 BPS gift card
Rod BPS Ocean Master
Reel SHV 30

3rd Place Rick ( Tricky Rick ) BPS Tackle
Rod Tica
Reel ABU 7500 CT


Up and coming Randy Nance 213' $ 25 BPS card


Door prizes.... 
We had several nice door prizes donated to the Muck.  !!! 

Sufix Line and clippers to all that attended. Thanks to Matt Bright and Sufix !!! !!! !!! 


Coffee Maker won by Neal ( SeaBear)
Donated by Don ( DawgFish)

3600 box full of Custom tied teasers won by Randy Nance.
Donated by Frank ( Flathead )

3600 box of assorted wiggle Bears won by John Snell
Donated by Neal ( SeaBear )

New Diawa SHV 20 won by Rick Black
Donated by Bass Pro Shop










Thanks to all for the prizes.

BPS provided lunch and lots of cold drinks that were put to good use, Thanks, Karen and the BPS team.


All in all I wish we would have had a few more show up but with the gas thing I understand, but you missed a great time.

A special thanks to those that helped me set up , tear down and run the show. You guys ( and my loving wife) made it so I too could throw and have a good time.










"Talking shop"

Till next time

Da Rat


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I am glad ya had a good turn out Rick...sorry I couldn't make it..I had to cover for Ryan,while he went to Maryland for the SportsCast Contest...

It was for the best..I didn't want to hurt Tommy's Feelings anyways..

I am sure Tommy was happy to see his rods take 2 First places..

Thanks for letting TW and TM hold the Rod Blank Drawing at the" Muck"..

I hope to see ya on the Planks this season....Rob 

andthat sure was a nice looking shirt Tommy Wheeler was wearing...ha


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Did Bass Pro Shops sponsor this event? Is it going to be a traveling thing?

I read he rules in the other thread, what did the "supplied bait" consist of? I've heard of 4" SassyShads used in other 8NBait comps.

Thanks for posting the results, it looked like alot of fun . . . Wish I was closer.


----------



## Xpierrat (Dec 4, 2003)

*Sgt....*

Here is the official 8"N"Bait rig.










Marked 8oz sinker, Drum hook ( old 10/0 circle )
chunk of foam the size of a good bunker chunk, tied with the required high viz 60lb shock leader.
Hook eye to swivel eye is a min of 2 inches.

The sassy shads are more like a finger mullet which we all know can be tossed farther than a real bunker chunk. That foam is the closest to the drag of a chunk that I have been able to come up with.

The BPS in Concord was the Sponsor and as far as I know there are no planes to take it on the road.

Da rat


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Good thinking.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Xpierrat,

Were those winning caster's Diawa SHV 30s magged ?

Wonder if BPS in Hampton, VA would sponsor a casta muck. How did Concord BPS come by/buy into sponsoring this event ? 

Chunking the real thing  

`bucket


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Casta Muck*

The Bucket,

I know your question was directed to Xpierrat, but this is Ron Snell, I won the traditional class and no my reel is not magged. I wanted to post anyway and thank Rick for putting on an outstanding event and hope this can continue for years to come. It was great meeting many new faces and seeing old friends.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Thanks Ron and congrats on your win ! Just wondering if magging a SHVs is worth it or not (65 bucks for the mag kit) ?

Hope to see you all at next years casta muck Charlotte or who knows maybe the BPS Hampton store will sponsor one up my way  

Mark


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Casta Muck Results*

Hey Mark, the only and biggest advantage I can see is the gained control over the speed of the spool. I have numerous other reels that have mag conversions and those are the reels I use fishing into a head wind or windy conditions in general. I have thrown the SHV's with mags and personally I liked the way they casted, I just haven't got around to doing this particular reel.Hey who knows, I'm willing to travel to Hampton.


----------



## Xpierrat (Dec 4, 2003)

*Thanks Ron...*

That was a great chunk BTW, ( beat me  )

The need for Mag question was pretty well answered in that it is nice to be able to tune one to the conditions..... as long as you can resist the urge to " loosen it up" other wise you will have three good cast and then make a tiny mistake and pufffet thar she blows.  
Bottom line is they are nice..... have to have no.... but still they are nice.

On another note Ron used the off the ground cast.... When I teach casting I start people with the off the ground cast to simplify all the things that you have to remmember in a long cast....
Most will not use it cause it don't "look impressive" like a beach cast. The OFTG cast will often generate more power with heavy loads than a beach cast. Should have tried a couple of them myself.  

Da Rat


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

if you want to see scary long with an off the ground cast on the beach, go fishing with little brother (tommy farmer). 
charlie farmer


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Most of my casting is done with an aerolized(sp?) Unitech or Hatteras cast because I use a lot of clip down rigs and in a fishing tournament’s crowded conditions you can’t use any sidearm action. 

I remember the first time I did an OTG, my finger lost the shocker, (I only use spinners), I could not believe how much more energy is imparted in that cast. I don’t use it much, I’ve probably only done 75 in my “career” but impressive distances can be achieved. It shouldn't be considered the pendulum's little brother; it is a powerful and useful cast all it's own.

I used a spinner and a borrowed conventional tournament 1509 to cast in a Sportcast 150gm event last year and marked 589 ft casting OTG. In practice the week before with my Fuji Lowrider rung rod and braid I was out over 640. It’s amazing what braid does for a spinner.

I think I found the exact foam you guys used in the 8Nbait from the stonemason on my job. I really want to see what I can do with my 1502.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

This is some great stuff guys!! looks like great fun!  you could hatch an ostrich egg in that nest john!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

So,ya got to meet Matt- "Mongo",Rat?? Nice guy and he fishes hard.. He stays in the rooms often but he's never in them much,keeps a line wet most of the time..


----------



## Xpierrat (Dec 4, 2003)

*Yep,*

Matt had been to a couple of the mini mucks a few times before if I recall and I think he has been to a class or two i the past.... meet so many and dem senior moments are happening far to often if ya know what I meen. 

He did pretty good 4th in class if I recall.

Gotta get Kenny down here next time.  

Da Rat


----------

